# pls advice, rilatine



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

I went the another psychiatrist and she said I cant use the word derealisation, she says im alienated (dont know its the right word) and that im very sensitive to everything and that im really focused on everything around me. I dont know what to think about it. I feel like im in a dream 24/7, I feel numb, dont have connection with nothing like im not in my body, I see myself in the mirror and see a stranger, like there is glass between me and everything. Im depressed, cant make dissicions, im not connected with nobody and nothing . Its like the things I see dont get in my brain, I also dont know if im on the place where I stand. Baddest thing is memory and focus. Thats just small list. Is this dp/dr? Because I went to 4 psychiatrist and non of them has use the word dp/dr. Now the new psychiatrist gave me rilatine for my memory, focus. Does anybody take/took them? And whats youre opinion?


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Think im going to try today the ritalin but im scared


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

This was the last thread I remember seeing about it, as he thought it helped, but always be informed about anything before you take it.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/76434-working-treatment-for-derealisation/?hl=ritalin


----------

